# Padded snowboard bag - Baggage handler proof !



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

If it's just for one trip you can use a regular bag with a beach towel on the inside. It's ghetto but it gets the job done for cheap.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> If it's just for one trip you can use a regular bag with a beach towel on the inside. It's ghetto but it gets the job done for cheap.


My other ''bag'' is a sportube I use for my Alpine boards and it is not wide enought for my Skunk Ape. I do not own a softboot bag yet so I figured i'd do it right the first time. Guess I am looking for something in between your idea and the overkill that is the tube.

Thanks for the idea, it is a very good plan B.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

ZeMax said:


> Hi guys, I need your help once more. I am looking for a padded bag for a 166-170 snowboard as I am planning to head out west this winter.
> 
> Thing is, stores around here only carry short deck bags or if they have a long enough one, it cost a small fortune.
> 
> ...


go to wired sports. he has a really nice grayne bag below is the thread on the bag, which i won. I added a photo of the bag with a 160 snowboard
not sure if a 170 would fit, but acording to wired is should.

as far as flows, they should be ok,in bag. I am showing k2 rear entry there in picture but flows are similar height. for my flows I open the ladder stap side and fold down high back, then re crank when on hill. i also use some whiteout to where i dialed in the ladder strap to, so i can get it set quickly
hope that helps



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/146281-grayne-tour-pro-snowboard-bag-stoker-3.html


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Ze

Regarding your Flows, I suggest you strip them off to travel. The guerilla below that handles your bag wont gives two hoots how hard he tosses it or worse, how hard he drops something on top of it. 

Write down your angles and for the ten minutes it takes to strip them off and put them back on, all of your gear arrives the way you want, in fine working condition. Just remember to pack the screw driver in your checked luggage. If they find it in your carry on, the sky police with confiscate it on the spot.

Have a great trip. :snowboard4:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dakine Low Roller comes in 165 and 175. (I reckon the 165 probably even fits a 170 board as my 157 bag fits a 164 board...). Good quality for low price. 
I add bubble wrap for flights for additional padding and to protect the inner facric from the sharp edges.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dakine has pipe and tour bags <$100. I've gotten a couple of the old style dakine bags that are fully padded with a zipper on 1 end and 1 shoulder strap. They will hold 2 boards with bindings...plus boots and helmet...or 3-4 boards without bindings. They work great, very durable and got them from the thrift store for less than $10 each :jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Right on ! Thank for all the feedback, got some interesting options to think about.

Really tempted to send my money Wiredsport's way since they're so good to this community. Will see how shipping to Canuckistan turns out first.


----------



## Adamw. (Aug 23, 2014)

I also have a skunk ape. I ordered the dc claimer bag it's a 170 roller because I'll be flying with the board this year. The bag should be in in a few days. I didn't take into account how wide the skunk ape is so that has me a little worried. Will give an update once it comes in.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Adamw I wouldn't be worried much about the board not fitting as bag in the 170 are quite large.

Found a Dakine Tour bag close to home, 175, sucks that they do not make a 170. Guess it means I'll have more room for padding and gear.

If I knew I was going to start softbooting, I would've bought a Serie 3 sportubes to start with...oh well :facepalm1:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just make sure you get a bag that is fully padded all around, not just one side, which I guess they design to protect the base. Bags like the Dakine Low Roller & High Roller, Burton Wheelie Gig, and other options from K2, Rome, Lib, etc... will work. Throw in your snowboard outerwear and midlayers as extra padding, and you should be more than safe.


----------



## Adamw. (Aug 23, 2014)

Well I got the DC claimer in two days ago. It is a nice quality product with tons of room. Holds every bit of my gear(boots, helmet, Outerwear, ect.). Padded on all sides except for the back which is rigid. I assume this is for support since it is a wheeled bag. The bag does fold in half for easy storage. it was $120, but well worth it.


----------



## Adamw. (Aug 23, 2014)

pic of the bag


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks for all your inputs guys.

Picked up a Dakine Tour bag locally. Was going in the shop to change my goggle lense, ended up with a bag. Go figure...


----------

